# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Një vepër e duhur në momentin e duhur

## I-amëshuar

*Një vepër e duhur në momentin e duhur*

_Nga Prof. as. dr. Romeo Gurakuqi_ 

Vepra, "Prekë Cali, Piramida e kufijve të Shqipërisë", e publicistit shqiptar që banon në trojet arbnore në Malin e Zi, Gjekë Gjonaj, që botohet me rastin e 60 - vjetorit të pushkatimit të heroit, është një gur i rëndësishëm i radhës në piedestalin e rivlerësimit të kreshnikut të pamposhtur të Alpeve Shqiptare. Them se është "gur i radhës", për arsye se procesi i kthimit në vendin e merituar të Heroit të Vërtetë të Popullit Shqiptar, Prenkë Cali, është ende në rrugën e mbarë drejt përmbushjes, rrugë e nisur pas çlirimit të Shqipërisë nga diktatura sllavo-komuniste e Enver Hoxhës më 1991. Nuk e konsideroj të përfunduar një rrugë të tillë, mbasi vepra e Prekë Calit për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët është e gjerë në kohë e hapësirë, ngërthen në vetvete disa epoka të rëndësishme të Historisë së Shqipërisë së shekullit XX, të cilat kanë nevojë për një rivlerësim të përgjithshëm objektiv. Kësisoj, të përmbledhësh tërë aktivitetin e tij në një periudhë 50 vjeçare të ngjeshur me ngjarje madhore historike është një ndërmarrje mjaft e vështirë nga pikëpamja profesionale. Megjithatë, vepra e Gjekë Gjonajt është një arritje e rëndësishme, e cila jo vetëm ka përmbledhë në mënyrë të sintetizuar arritjet e deritanishme të biografëve të heroit, por u ka shtuar këtyre arritjeve një sërë dokumentesh të panjohur më parë, të nxjerra më kujdes nga autori prej Arkivit Qendror të Shtetit të Republikës së Shqipërisë, dhe prej një sërë tregimesh mjaft të vlefshme të dëshmitarëve të kohës. 
Autori i veprës është një stërnip i heroit, e puna e tij e radhës është një amanet stërgjyshor, që është rritur dhe pjekur së bashku me të. Gjekë Gjonaj sot ka të drejtë të ndihet i lehtësuar, se ka plotësuar një detyrim shpirtëror jo vetëm të tij; ai me punën e tij ka ndërtuar veprën më gjithpërfshirëse për heroin, duke u bërë një thirrje të gjithë studiuesve e biografëve për të mos harruar heronjtë e mëdhenj të vendosur në errësirë nga diktatura. Që në krye autori shprehet se "çdo gjë e re që do të thuhet në të ardhmen për jetën dhe veprimtarinë e Prekë Calit do të më gëzojë sikur ta kisha thënë unë..., sepse ato do ta plotësojnë edhe më shumë figurën e tij". Më këtë autori tërheq vëmendjen e të gjithëve se, historiografia shqiptare duhet të rishkruajë historinë e popullit dhe të heronjve të tij. Kjo histori nuk mund të modelohet më mbi skemat e historiografisë zyrtare të viteve 1945-1991. 

Vepra e Gjekë Gjonajt vjen në një moment shumë të rëndësishëm për Malësinë në përgjithësi dhe Kelmendin në veçanti. Sot më shumë se kurrë Veriperëndimi i trojeve etnike shqiptare ka nevojë për një vemendje më të madhe, në radhë të parë nga bijtë e tij më të mirë. Këtë e them sepse Malësia kreshnike që ruajti të pastër etninë shqiptare po zbrazet me një shpejtësi të frikshme. Çdo ditë stërnipërit e Lekëve të Malësisë largohen nga vendlindja stërgjyshore me një nxitim të pamatshëm. Për ironi të fatit, më katastrofike paraqitet situata në pjesën e mbetur brenda shtetit amë. Të braktisur nga ai që duhet të ishte shteti i tyre: pa infrastrukturën elementare rrugore, pa shërbimin parësor shëndetësor, me ndërprerje drastike të furnizimit të energjisë elektrike, pa një sistem dhe infrastrukturë arsimore të përshtatshme, malësorët marrin çdo ditë rrugën e emigrimit. E shteti bashkëkohor i Tiranës, vazhdon të mbetet indiferent, i patrazuar dhe i pashqetësuar për fatin e atyre që i dhanë emrin Shqipërisë, të atyre që krijuan kryeqytetin e shtetit, të atyre që mbrojtën së bashku me kufirin veriperëndimor edhe gjuhën e etninë shqiptare në përgjithësi. 
E si mund të mendohet që shteti amë shqiptar do të punojë ndonjëherë për ngritjen aq të dëshiruar të statusit të shqiptarëve në Mal të Zi, apo për ndalimin e zbrazjes së trojeve shqiptare atje, kur situata e trojeve të Malësisë në shtetin e vet është në një gjendje krejtësisht më të mjeruar??! Prandaj, mendoj se është detyrë e të gjithëve të ngrihet zëri që të ndalet tatëpjeta që po pëson Malësia në të dy anët e kufirit dhe qyteti i tyre më i dashur Shkodra. Është koha që Malësia të mbështetet fuqimisht në forcat e veta intelektuale e njerëzore për ndërtimin e programeve të vërteta zhvillimore dhe kompensuese. Asnjë kullë malësore të mos mbetet e braktisur - ky duhet të jetë qëllimi ynë më i madh, sepse ky është edhe amaneti i Dedë Gjo' Lulit, Prenk Calit e heronjve të tjerë të Malësisë. Mirëpo një gjë e tillë nuk mund të realizohet vetëm me një të rënë të lapsit. Është koha që përfaqësuesit e Malësisë në parlamentet shqiptare apo malazeze të jenë mendjet më të ndritura intelektuale të popullit të Malësisë, ndërsa Diaspora duhet ta sponsorizojë me çdo kusht një ndryshim të tillë. Është koha që Malësorët sot të mbajnë me çdo kusht piramidat që mbrojti Prekë Cali. E sot kjo ndërmarrje është vërtet e vështirë, por plotësisht e mundshme të realizohet, dhe mjaft më e lehtë sesa sakrificat e heronjve tanë të mëdhenj malësorë. Le të shërbejë kjo vepër si një nismë e re, si një thirrje e kohës sonë për një ringritje bashkëkohore të Piramidës veriperëndimore shqiptare. 

_-- Dërguar për shkodrane net nga Klajd Kapinova_

----------

